# They value your privacy.... NOT



## Senti-Ant (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi all,

Since when did fuber start showing pax our full names? Why can pax use aliases and yet we can't even opt to have only our first names show instead of full names.... It seems fuber's care for privacy extends only to customers - not the slaves they employ to cheauffeur them around.


----------

